# Shocking New Health Threat Revealed!



## jswordy (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like once again California is leading the way to fight this problem.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 16, 2015)

It certainly is true that inhaling this substance will kill you.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2015)

That's nothing... ever hear about dihydrogenmonoxide?

Here is a link....
http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 17, 2015)

That stuff is bad for you. I hear it causes rust.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 17, 2015)

JohnT said:


> That's nothing... ever hear about dihydrogenmonoxide?
> 
> Here is a link....
> http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html



HAHAHAHAHA! Geek-speak! Ya got me laughing, John!


----------



## Sage (Apr 18, 2015)

Buuuuuuuuut in it's in wine!!! Should I quit drinking wine????


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 18, 2015)

Sage said:


> Buuuuuuuuut in it's in wine!!! Should I quit drinking wine????



Nah, the alcohol neutralizes it!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 19, 2015)

Sage said:


> Buuuuuuuuut in it's in wine!!! Should I quit drinking wine????



Yes! Send it all, to me. I will detox it for you!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Yes! Send it all, to me. I will detox it for you!



John, no one wants what is left after your detox process!!


----------

